# First try with A-mazeN smoker - fail



## fredr500 (Jan 24, 2011)

I used my AMS in my MES30 yesterday and it didn't go as expected at all.

I loaded half with Apple dust and half with Hickory, lit both ends to where I had a very small red glow and put it in the cold MES. Set the MES for 225 and left for 30 minutes. Outside temp was in the 30's.

At that time the internal temp was about 180*, I opened the door to make sure the AMS hadn't gone out. Instead of going out I had flames coming up from the entire AMS box. I covered it with foil to try to slow it down but it was burned out within the next half hour.

What did I do wrong? Any suggestions?
Fred


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 24, 2011)

Where did you place the AMNS in the smoker?


----------



## justpassingthru (Jan 24, 2011)

What were you smoking, could it be grease dropped on it and then ignited, I've seen some AMNS covered with an aluminum tent.

Hopefully Todd will be along to answer your question.

Gene


----------



## les3176 (Jan 24, 2011)

the amns is designed to be used as a cold smoker,for temps under 180.we have just made it work with our hot smokes.one thing for a hot smoke is you have to put a foil baffle between the amns and the heating element.this will help protect the amns from the high heat and not catching fire.these were never designed to hot smoke but we do it anyway! from what i've read todd is working on this!I also have a mes30 and a amns that i have hot smoked with, what i do is take out my bottom drip pan for my 6x8 amns to fit.then i fill 2 rows on one side and 2 rows on the other leaving the middle empty.then light the two ends and put it as far over as i can get it away from the heating element.And then place a foil sheet between the element and the amns.plus a tent over the top because the oil/grease from what you are smoking can drip into the amns and catch fire as well,this is what may have happened.try the foil "baffle" and see how that works i have had good luck with it,and also make sure ya put a tent over it! don't give up on the amns,it works VERY well you just have to adapt it to the hot smokes!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 24, 2011)

did you put the dust in the microwave to dry the dust?

If not put it in for 90 seconds then stir and do another 90 seconds.


----------



## meateater (Jan 24, 2011)

Someone will be along to help you out, I only use mine as a cold smoker in my drums.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 25, 2011)

I use my AMAZN all the time in my MES 30. Haven't used the smoker chip tray yet.

It take a little work to use hot smoking.

No drip tray on the bottom, a tent to avoid drips and a tin foil baffle to keep the element from torching the thing.

I usually don't fill all lanes.

 I'm sure Todd will be along to help you too.

 Good luck and have fun!

  Craig


----------



## fredr500 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions.  I'll try the foil baffle next time.I had  it sitting on the the drip pan all the way to the left, but the AMS was touching the burner box. The initial flames were on the side by the burner.

I was still in the preheat stage when it caught fire, there was no meat in yet so nothing dripping on the AMS.  The interior temperature was under 190* but the heating element was on full time to bring it up to temp and the AMS was right next to it.

If the AMS is really just for cold smoking I guess I'll try to sell it and my sawdust, I really thought I could use it for hot smokes.

Any more suggestions will be welcomed.

Fred


----------



## hkeiner (Jan 25, 2011)

> If the AMS is really just for cold smoking I guess I'll try to sell it and my sawdust, I really thought I could use it for hot smokes.


Do not sell the AMNS. The AMNS works really well for hot smokes too. Once you get the correct method/procedure worked out, you will likely want to use the AMNS all the time for hot smokes. That is what happed to me.

I had a similar problem of the AMNS dust burning up too quickly until I put the AMNS inside a deep sided metal baking pan as a heat shield. I got the baking pan in the kitchen section of a discount store for a few dollars. My MES 40 has a bit more room and placement options than the MES 30, but the point is that the AMNS works great for hot smokes if set up correctly. Follow the advice you get from the MES 30 owners and you will be happy.


----------



## dale5351 (Jan 25, 2011)

I echo the thought that you should not give up on the AMNS.  Plenty of people have adapted to use it in hot smokes.  PLUS -- it is great for cold smokes, e.g. cheese.


----------



## les3176 (Jan 25, 2011)

Don't sell your amns!!!! its the easiest way to have good tbs in your mes!! Try the foil between the amns and your element.If that dosen't work for ya you can always put it on your bottom rack to the left with a waterpan above the amns! Also you can only fill 2 rows and then make sure they are on the far side away from the element,you should still get around 2 hours of good smoke.then when ya run out you can just reload it And like always make sure you tent the amns to protect it from grease/oil.Don't give up, trial and error is all part of the game


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 25, 2011)

Fredr500 said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions.  I'll try the foil baffle next time.I had  it sitting on the the drip pan all the way to the left, but the AMS was touching the burner box. The initial flames were on the side by the burner.
> 
> I was still in the preheat stage when it caught fire, there was no meat in yet so nothing dripping on the AMS.  The interior temperature was under 190* but the heating element was on full time to bring it up to temp and the AMS was right next to it.
> 
> ...


I use it in my SmokinTex all the time for both cold and hot smokes. It should not touch the heat source though


----------



## porked (Jan 25, 2011)

What these guys said, keep it away and shielded from the element and you'll be fine. I have had my MES up to 250 degrees and it didn't catch on fire. This little son-of-a-gun works great in my opinion.


----------



## venture (Jan 25, 2011)

I use mine in the CGSP with no problems at all.  I keep it separated from the heat source.  If necessary I tent it to avoid meat drippings.  Works like a charm and beautiful TBS.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 25, 2011)

Fred,

I PM'd you this, but think it's important for others to know!!!

Even though the AMNS was designed for "Cold Smoking", guys have been adapting it to supply smoke during "Hot Smoking".  I use it for "Hot Smoking" all the time.  In the instructions I give some ways to make it work.  You have to keep it away from direct heat, and keep the middle row empty.

I've been working on a solution for a few months.  I even redesigned the dividers for better hot smoking but this change affected the AMNS for Cold Smoking.  I finally found a very simple mod that does not affect the AMNS during Cold Smoking, and will work on both new and previously sold units!  I've got over 100 hours testing this mod and even ran a 6x8 this morning @ 275° in my MES.  Got 6 hours of good smoke and it did not jump rows or burn up!!  I've got (10) sets out for testing and guys are reporting the same results.  Bear just did a "Test Run" yesterday.

Here's a couple pics of the prototypes for Hot Smoking.  Hot Smoking Kit will be available soon!!!









Todd Johnson


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 25, 2011)

>>>>>!!  I've got (10) sets out for testing and guys are reporting the same results.  

 Lip up...gee I didn't get one....sniff sniff.

 Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 25, 2011)

I did the test that Todd mentioned---yesterday:

It was 8˚ outside when I started.

I pre-heated my MES, set at 250˚

I configured the covers like Todd instructed, and loaded it up with Hickory dust.

I lit one end, and put it in my empty water pan, so I could see it through my MES 40 window.

I put my MES built in meat probe at mid height in the smoker, on the right side.

I put my ET-73 meat probe at the same height, but in the center.

I put my ET-73 smoker probe at the same height, but on the left.

I kept the exhaust vent open all the way the whole time.

The Temps ran as follows through the whole smoke.

MES 40--Digital ----------------247˚ to 252˚

Mid high--right side------------279˚ to 284˚

Mid high--Center---------------268˚ to 275˚

Mid high--left side--------------270˚ to 279˚

I got a nice light smoke from this set-up for 6  3/4 hours, without any burn throughs or flare-ups!

I love it!

Bear


----------



## chefrob (Jan 25, 2011)

an interesting mod for the AMNS todd.........i like the fact that we have seen the progression of this product through trial and error right here. not many would put that out there.........thx todd.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 25, 2011)

The Mod Is Simple But Effective!

Todd


----------



## fredr500 (Jan 25, 2011)

Todd
Thanks!  I know you are committed to this but I  am "amazed" to see how far you are going to make this work. Thanks for all you do. 

Fred


----------



## porked (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice stuff...Todd, you are a-maze-n. Please let us know when the kit becomes available, and meanwhile, I think I'll order some more dust from you. Keep up the good work.


----------



## meateater (Jan 25, 2011)

Todd, that is a great idea. I like the Bears writeup on it.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I need to get some cheese done before it hit's the 90's in a few weeks. Not to disturb this post but I've worked 80+ for the last few weeks and I'm a baked potato. Some say I'm lucky........they ain't seen my tax bill.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 25, 2011)

I have been very lucky since day one with the first prototype Todd sent out. It is still in service and I have only had one time where using it as a hot smoker had an issue for me. I had it at 250 and it got too close to the heating element ( my fault ) and one unit warped slightly. I am still using that unit regularly with great success.

There have been many improvements to the AMNS since day one and it just keeps getting better and better.  I just bought a Camerons smoke to use with my motorhome because it collapses to 5 " and fits into a travel bag. I spoke with the folks at Camerons and hooked them up with Todd because I will be using my AMNS in this unit as well as my smoke source.

This progression of an qulity product is not an accident. Todd and several others who help him test are committed to making this the best it can be. If someone is having an issue let BBQ - Bear or me know if you dont get an immediate response from Todd ( which is very unlikely ) and we will help-


----------



## dale5351 (Jan 25, 2011)

What that looks like to me is a triangle shape that you put over the vertical dividers.  Is that right?

BTW -- Several weeks ago, I was smoking something and my MES quit (don't remember if it was when the controller died or a heat coil connection).  I moved the food (think it was salmon) to my Weber Propane unit.  Turned the propane burners to low, 225F or so.  I put the AMNS that I was using into the Weber, but made the mistake of putting it down on the "flavor bars" where it was perhaps only a few inches above the heat sorce.  I had it in the center, with the center burner turned off. 

When I was done, I discovered that it had warped slightly.  It is still a good rectangle with straight sides, but does not sit level.  Don't think that has any impact on its ability to do the job -- but It should be a warning to others that reinforces the "keep it away from the heat source".  I can only imagine what might have happened if I had used my usual 500F grilling steak temperature.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 26, 2011)

I use my AMNS for hot smokes all the time and have never had a problem with it catching fire or jumping rows... Maybe I am just lucky but in my opinion it is the best thing since sliced bread...


----------



## nwdave (Jan 26, 2011)

I guess I use my AMNS about 90% in a hot smoke environment.  Don't give up on the AMNS yet.  There's always a workaround.  I hide my AMNS underneath the water pan.  That foils any drips problem.  Burner heat is kinda solved by raising the water pan up one level and then lifting the AMNS up as well.  Not an ideal solution and a different type of smoker, but it shows there are ways and then there are ways.  Those who use the MES system will have a solution or suggestion much closer to your needs.

Warped AMNS?  Oh yeah, mine too.  Found a cast iron smoker box lid with big slots, just a tad bigger than the footprint of the AMNS.  Used 4 1/4-20 nuts and bolts with fender washers to bolt the AMNS to the lid.  No warp now.  Plus it's easier to remove from the smoker if hot with needle nose vice grips on the lid.

This for Todd.  You will be announcing the availability of this mod here, won't you?  Spring and Summer travel season is coming on and definitely want to be properly "equipped".  It must be just terrible having people lined up at your sales window, begging to be sold something.....


----------



## venture (Jan 26, 2011)

Now he is working on improvements that I don't even need.  What I did need was some ordering help.  The customer service is awesome!


----------



## dale5351 (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't think that the warp has any serious effect on the AMNS.


NWDave said:


> Warped AMNS?  Oh yeah, mine too.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 26, 2011)

Todd, It's great to observe your continued improvements & your commitment to your customers. Thanks for making a great product even better.


----------



## nwdave (Jan 26, 2011)

No, it doesn't, but in my world, everything had to be square, level or at the proper angle, so a slight "warpage" just didn't fit.  A fix was available.  Some work habits are hard to kick.

 


dale5351 said:


> I don't think that the warp has any serious effect on the AMNS.
> 
> 
> NWDave said:
> ...


----------



## dale5351 (Jan 27, 2011)

:-}}  You sound like my wife in that.  She cannot walk past a picture that is not hanging straight.


----------



## nwdave (Jan 27, 2011)

Yep, I guess that's so.


----------



## fredr500 (Feb 8, 2011)

Second time - success!

I received my "fix" from Todd and smoked another pork loin for the Superbowl party.

I put in the new parts, filled it completely with hickory/apple mix and lit both ends. This time I placed it on top of a tile on top of the heat box instead of on the drip pan.

One row burned to the end but did not make the turn.  The other row made the turn and burned halfway down the second in 4 hours when I pulled it out.  I had plenty of smoke in the pork and had a good flow through the vent the entire time.

I am a very happy camper, er, smoker.

Thanks Todd.


----------



## cycletrash (Feb 8, 2011)

I Have the 6x8 And haven't had any troubles....and Todd is making improvements....I fore see alot qviews in the future !!!


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 8, 2011)

I just ordered two for friends and they are excited to get them. I cant wait to use it in my new Cameron's collapsable smoker on the next camping trip


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 8, 2011)

Great Update Fred!!

What temp did you smoke at?

Todd


----------



## fredr500 (Feb 8, 2011)

Todd, I smoked at 225*, same as last time. I had a real nice smoke ring on the top half, but I think having the water pan directly under the pork and above the AMNS blocked the smoke from the bottom of the pork.  This is a learning experience, where you get to eat the homework.  It still tasted great.

Fred


----------

